# Alimentar portátil con cargador a través del circuito de la batería



## redmi (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola, antes que nada, gracias por su tiempo.

Tengo un portátil Acer Travelmate 4101 lmi al que no le funciona el circuito de alimentación. He probado a soldar los terminales del cargador directamente a la carcasa del jack (por si era problema de desgaste del jack), pero sigue sin encender. Con la batería enciende perfectamente.

La batería es de 4400 mAhr y 14.6 V. El cargador es regulable (15V-17V-19V-etc) con un máximo de 4.5 A.

Mi idea es engañar al circuito de la batería con el cargador. El esquema de la batería es






La idea que tengo es montar un circuito tal que así, sustituyendo a las pilas, para que funcione como un equipo fijo:





Teniendo en cuenta los valores que he dado anteriormente:

*¿Es factible? Y si lo es, ¿puedo calcular la resistencia R en función de una potencia de por ejemplo 1 W (para que no se funda, saldría R=225  Ohms)?

*¿Hace falta poner un regulador de tensión, teniendo en cuenta que el circuito de la batería debe llevar ya uno?

*¿Cuando se apagase el portátil se disiparía una gran potencia en las resistencias R?

Soy estudiante de física, por lo que pido disculpas si meto la pata en algo de lo que he dicho. Gracias.

Acabo de ver el mensaje

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/alimentar-portatil-ranura-bateria-13523/
Pero en mi caso necesito dividir la tensión. Teniendo en cuenta el consumo medio del portátil (de 45 a 60 W, que es lo que he estimado por lo alto) salen del orden de 2 a 4 A.

La cuestión es que no sé como abordar el problema (sobre todo de disipación de potencia en el divisor cuando el portátil esté apagado pero la fuente enchufada).


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 12, 2009)

Hola.

Me parece interpretar, que deseas poner una fuente de alimentación en reemplazo de las pilas o baterías.
Acerca de las resistencias, creo que con 1K puedes probar, ya que su función parece ser de tener un voltaje de referencia.
Los 15V los puede obtener de un LM338 ó LT338A, este regulador soporta 5A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## redmi (Dic 12, 2009)

Efectivamente, quiero poner el cargador a 15 V (4.5 A max) en sustitución de las pilas. ¿Sigue haciendo falta un regulador de tensión o me puedo fiar del cargador?

Con las resistencias de 1 K da una intensidad 0.015 A (Suponiendo V_i=15 V cte), ¿será suficiente para alimentar el circuito de la batería?

El problema está en que si los cables amarillo, azul y blanco sólo son de referencia (para ver si las pilas están bien) entonces no debería haber problema, pero si el portátil se nutre de esas corrientes (para por ejemplo, tener 5V en los usb u otra cosa , ando a ciegas en estos temas) entonces el amperaje puede no ser suficiente.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola a todos

Revivo este hilo, pues he dañado el sistema de carga de mi portatil (Compaq Presario c700) de tal forma que no funciona conectado a la red pero si con una bateria. Así que tengo solo dos posibilidades (la tercera es comprar otro equipo, pero está descartada por ahora): Hacer un cargador para tratar de cargar la bateria, o alimentar el equipo por la ranura de la bateria.

La bateria tiene seis (6) ranuras. Al parecer los dos extremos son los que proveen la energia y las otras cuatro son para monitorear el estado por el software.

En otras baterias creo que los pines son 
1 Vcc
2 Key
3 clk
4 Data
5 Thermal
6 Ground

Alguien puede confirmar lo anterior? Alguien ha hecho funcionar un equipo en esas condiciones??

Agradezco sugerencias


----------



## pepetinu (Feb 15, 2010)

Hola redmi,

Has llegado a probar de alimentar el portatil a traves de los conectores de la bateria?

Podrias explicarnos tu experiencia?

Gracias anticipadas.


----------

